# reading recommendations



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 17, 2006)

Our new Adult Education classes start at the church in the next few weeks.
the next class is using the book, Worship In Spirit and
Truth(by J.Frame), as a starting point for discussion and as a course outline.
does anyone have recommendations for auxillary reading on the topic for me? either books or websites.
thanks


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 17, 2006)

My advice? Use some primary and secondary sources to show that what Frame calls the regulative principle of worship is _his own redefinition_ of that principle, and then he can say: "See, liturgical dance is within the scope of the regulative principle!"

I'll just plug my usual biases: GPTS conference papers on Worship (in book form) and their earlier book on worship, edited by Lachman are two good resources. Morecraft's book defends the traditional view of the RPW. Horton Davies' books, Hughes Oliphant Old's books. Early commentary on relevant WCF sections by Assembly participants.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 17, 2006)

See this thread for a debate by Frame and Daryl Hart regarding Frame's views of RPW and his books.

Second the advice of Contra Mundum.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 17, 2006)

i ordered:
With Reverence and Awe: Returning to the Basics of Reformed Worship - D. G. Hart


i can't find the worship conference papers for sale online.
found this:
http://www.presbyteriannews.org/volumes/v9/1/pr35.pdf
about the conference

found:
Worship in the Presence of God
by David C. Lachman (Editor), Frank J. Smith (Editor)
but it is $70...*ouch*

likewise found:
How God Wants Us to Worship Him 
by Joe Morecraft 
at amazon

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...e,+availability,-daterank/102-8502438-2478522
Horton Davies has perhaps 25 books on the topic, is one particularly important?

looks like:
Worship: Reformed According to Scripture 
by Hughes Oliphant Old
is my best bet from the posting above.

i'm holding my amazon order open for a few days to get everything into this order.
so thanks much for your help.

....

[Edited on 2-17-2006 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 17, 2006)

Horton's book _Worship of the English Puritans_ is one that I have, and will address the issue fairly directly, since it deals with the period around the Assembly.

You can try GPTS directly for both Worship books (the older may be out of print, explaining the high price you found). Call them at 864-322-2717.


edit--the materials listed in the bookstore section of the website are incomplete, and online orders are not currently available, so I have removed the link (www.gpts.edu) from this post

[Edited on 2-17-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 17, 2006)

I can't believe I left off Jeremiah Burroughs (1599-1646), _Gospel Worship_! *What was I thinking?* 1990, Soli Deo Gloria Publications. Fabulous exposition, 14 sermons on Leviticus 10:3.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rmwilliamsjr_
> Our new Adult Education classes start at the church in the next few weeks.
> the next class is using the book, Worship In Spirit and
> Truth(by J.Frame), as a starting point for discussion and as a course outline.
> ...



There are many recommendations on this thread

rsc


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 17, 2006)

thanks for the pointer to the RPW thread
ordered:
A Better Way: Rediscovering the Drama of God-Centered Worship - Michael Horton;
as well.

blogged the rest so i have them at hand.


----------



## Casey (Feb 17, 2006)

Is Frame's book along the same lines as Gore's treatment of the topic? I have not read Frame, but I have read Gore. Thanks.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 26, 2006)

for those that are interested, the adult class notes are kept at:
http://www.rinconmountainpca.com/worshipclassnotes.html

if anyone has the url for other churches teaching the same material i'd love to read them as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2006)

See this thread.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> Is Frame's book along the same lines as Gore's treatment of the topic? I have not read Frame, but I have read Gore. Thanks.



I just finished my first pass through Gore's _Covenantal Worship:reconsidering the Puritan Regulative Principle_. i'll read it again this week and write a review of it.
my review of Frame's _Worship in Spirit and Truth_ is posted to amazon and at:
http://rmwilliamsjr.livejournal.com/185799.html

at this point, Gore looks to be to the left of Frame, he is willing to state on pg 139 that the puritan regulative principle of worship is flawed, and on the next page to offer the suggestion that the covenantal principle that whatsoever is consistent with Scripture is an acceptable practice in worship. Two things that i don't believe J.Frame is willing to say, in print in particular, and not really willing to give voice to, at least not from what i can see in WST.

although i believe that those more conservative on the issue would see little true difference between Gore and Frame and would see his(Frames's) writing the preface as support for his(Gore's) conclusions.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 26, 2006)

See a rather lengthy critical survey/review of works by Frame and Gore against the RPW in _The Confessional Presbyterian_ volume 1 (2005) 116-150. The 2006 issue nearing completion now (I trust) will also have material on the RPW: "The Regulative Principle of Worship: Sixty Years in Reformed Literature, 1946"“2006." The first part covers 1946 through 1999; and the second to run in 2007, D.V., covers through 2006.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Apr 3, 2006)

this is, In my humble opinion, an excellent flowchart from today's class on worship
posted to: http://www.rinconmountainpca.com/worshipclass/What to Do in Worship 040206.html




> A Regulative Principle Rubric
> 
> A Proposed Way of Looking at Public Worship Decisions at Rincon
> 
> ...


----------

